

Changing One Species to Another - dpapathanasiou
http://www.edge.org/3rd_culture/venter.boot07/venter.boot07_index.html

======
dpapathanasiou
Interesting quote from Craig Venter:

 _Now we know we can boot up a chromosome system. It doesn't matter if the DNA
is chemically made in a cell or made in a test tube. Until this development,
if you made a synthetic chomosome you had the question of what do you do with
it. Replacing the chomosome with existing cells, if it works, seems the most
effective to way to replace one already in an existing cell systems. We didn't
know if it would work or not. Now we do. This is a major advance in the field
of synthetic genomics. We now know we can create a synthetic organism. It's
not a question of 'if', or 'how', but 'when', and in this regard, think weeks
and months, not years._

Maybe the future is not in pure software, but software + genomics.

